# What cleaner to use for inside windscreen & roof upholstery



## londonjoe (May 7, 2010)

Hi fellas,

Just wondered what sort of interior windscreen cleaner i should use? As the past two car wash places I have taken it too have not managed to clear the inside of the windscreen leaving wipe marks.

Also, I have a few handprints on the skirtings and the interior roof lining of my TT and wondered the best way to clean it?

Cheers


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Damp cloth followed by a dry cloth on the windscreen. Same for the rest, maybe a gentle non-bleaching household cleaner spray (like EcoVer or something) to help with the head lining. Don't rub the headliner hard though as the leather seats fray it if they are adjusted to touch it, so rub gently if at all


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Astonish window cleaner, great stuff, and cheap..

AS Brisk is very good for cleaning/spot cleaning head lining. Be careful with head linings, can stain and become damaged very easily, like convertible roofs, fragile when damp..


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Interior glass - distilled vinegar (the clear stuff) and newspaper. Absolute magic. Regards to Les who posted this tip up a while back!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

As Badyaka says, very good, the astonish has vinegar in it too..


----------

